# Priority 2 Applicants club



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a thread for priority 2 appicants to share their timelines. I myself am a priority 3 applicant but the reason for starting this thread is that our timelines are dependent on the priority 2 timeline so we would also like to get information about priority 2. So please everyone, keep us updated. Many thanks!!!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Request to all the P2 club applicants....plz update this thread....


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ACS - Network Security: 12-Apr-2010
Applied VIC SS: 04-Nov-2010
SS Approved: 01-Dec-2010
176 online Visa: 03-Dec-2010
Waiting for Next.........

NAK


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Name: Ali 
Category: 2
Sponsored State: SA
Visa Application Date: 12-Dec-2010
CO Appointed Date: 03-March-2011
Visa Granted: Hopefully by June 0211 (Being very Optimistic)


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ali_bajwa said:


> Name: Ali
> Category: 2
> Sponsored State: SA
> Visa Application Date: 12-Dec-2010
> ...


hi bajwa..

nice to see that Dec. cat2 applicant from Pakistan got CO.. could u share how did u contact by him.. even im waiting so far.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi bajwa..
> 
> nice to see that Dec. cat2 applicant from Pakistan got CO.. could u share how did u contact by him.. even im waiting so far.


I send PLE on 17th of Feb to confirm that whether they have recieved my Form 1100. They replied on 1 of march that my inquiry has been referred to my CO. on 2 of MArch, i got mail from CO that they have recievd my form 1100 and they will contact me in 2 weeks time.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ali_bajwa said:


> Name: Ali
> Category: 2
> Sponsored State: SA
> Visa Application Date: 12-Dec-2010
> ...


Expecting Visa in just 3 months  , good luck.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ali_bajwa said:


> I send PLE on 17th of Feb to confirm that whether they have recieved my Form 1100. They replied on 1 of march that my inquiry has been referred to my CO. on 2 of MArch, i got mail from CO that they have recievd my form 1100 and they will contact me in 2 weeks time.


congrat! buddy atleast you got the CO... best of luck..


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> Expecting Visa in just 3 months  , good luck.


Shafqat that is y I mentioned in brackets (being very optimistic).

I have read in some different forums that some Pakistani's also got visa in 4 or months time. 

Anyways, I am only applicant in my application, no dependent, no partner...... may be security checks process faster my case (just a thouht).


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> congrat! buddy atleast you got the CO... best of luck..


Thanks and best wishes for u. Hope u will also get ur CO soon.

U r from Karachi or Lahore?


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ali_bajwa said:


> Thanks and best wishes for u. Hope u will also get ur CO soon.
> 
> U r from Karachi or Lahore?


Thanks bro.. im from Karachi..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ali_bajwa said:


> Shafqat that is y I mentioned in brackets (being very optimistic).
> 
> I have read in some different forums that some Pakistani's also got visa in 4 or months time.
> 
> Anyways, I am only applicant in my application, no dependent, no partner...... may be security checks process faster my case (just a thouht).


at least on beupdate there is no grant with 4 months processing but may be possible.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

by whom security cecks are carried out? By IS or IB in Pakistan or some other agency?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ali_bajwa said:


> by whom security cecks are carried out? By IS or IB in Pakistan or some other agency?


a big question, some rumors are ISI, IB, FIA or Special Services Branch of Police. No one sure on this, if u get any information, do share.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmm.... I tried to dig out on net but couldn't found any appropriate information...... And I was also thinking whether any agency who carry out security checks actually follow the person, spy in their daily life, trap their calls or do other stuffs like dat.......


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

ali_bajwa said:


> Shafqat that is y I mentioned in brackets (being very optimistic).
> 
> I have read in some different forums that some Pakistani's also got visa in 4 or months time.
> 
> Anyways, I am only applicant in my application, no dependent, no partner...... may be security checks process faster my case (just a thouht).


Not to let down your hopes, but as a matter of fact, in my case, I have been allocated CO since Aug 2009. From that point of time, I have been stuck in Security Check ONLY. CO mentions on my query that it is pending by external agency and Immi can not do anything regarding delay on their part.

I am mystified by the fact, I am in my 20s, sole migrant, no children, residing in single city from past 10 years, dirt-free track record, not even single traffic chalan, then how come I may consider under High Risk Applicant, JUST because IM PAKISTANI????


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> a big question, some rumors are ISI, IB, FIA or Special Services Branch of Police. No one sure on this, if u get any information, do share.


As far as my experience and research says, It is by US agency. I second that hunch, because Australian wouldn't rely on Any Pakistani Security Agency, when CIA (or any US Firm) has more update and data for Pakistanis. 

I have heard from authenticated sources, Since Musharaf Era, every pakistani bank account transactions have been recorded centrally and can be accessed and evaluated by US Agency (under money laundering issue) and for Madrassa's illegal funding matter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

aqswdefr said:


> Not to let down your hopes, but as a matter of fact, in my case, I have been allocated CO since Aug 2009. From that point of time, I have been stuck in Security Check ONLY. CO mentions on my query that it is pending by external agency and Immi can not do anything regarding delay on their part.
> 
> I am mystified by the fact, I am in my 20s, sole migrant, no children, residing in single city from past 10 years, dirt-free track record, not even single traffic chalan, then how come I may consider under High Risk Applicant, JUST because IM PAKISTANI????


Listen, there must be some reason. Take a look these other cases:

1. Friend of mine who lives in Karachi got 175 (applied on CSL) visa in 9 months starting end of March 2009.

2. Shafaqat says another Pakistani applicant got it in 10 months.

I am sure there must be many other such cases. If it helps at all, tell us your visa type, exact date on which application was lodged, which state nominated you, and your nominated occupation.


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Listen, there must be some reason. Take a look these other cases:
> 
> 1. Friend of mine who lives in Karachi got 175 (applied on CSL) visa in 9 months starting end of March 2009.
> 
> ...


YES! You are certainly right. Even my pakistani/indian acquaintances(12) have got VISA ALL within a year, But they have occupation nominated under ACT or Engineering (2009: Highly Demanding Resource in Aus). 

I know certain accountants (10) from High Risk Countries, ALL their cases have been pending after allocation of CO for more than 15months. WHY???? I don't get any logic.

Thirdly, Pakistani Students get Study Visa in JUST 30 45 Days (Aus needs Foreign Income). Don't they needed to be verified. Even, two of my fellows, studying there in Perth for the prolonged five years stay. But they had not to wait for any security checking delay. Then how come Only certain immigration applicants, Who doesn't have occupation in highly scarce resource in Aus are taking under security checks. WHY????


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes dude! kindly specify currently u r in which category? Categor-2, category-3 or category-4????
As per new rules DIAC is only considering Category-2 or category-3 applicants. No category-4 applicant is currently under consideration. What I remember from what I read on DIAC website is that after implementation of new priority processing, applications who have been assigned to CO and in their final completion will he halted and preference will be given to new applicants. 
Also, my 2 calss feloows got visa in 9 to 10 months time but that was back in 2009. 
On, myaustralianimmigration.com forum, I read some applicants who got visa in 10 months time.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

> applications who have been assigned to CO and in their final completion will he halted and preference will be given to new applicants.


where is it mention on the immi site?
can anyone tell me about the applicant applied after may09 and got visa in less than 10 months?


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

ali_bajwa said:


> Yes dude! kindly specify currently u r in which category? Categor-2, category-3 or category-4????
> As per new rules DIAC is only considering Category-2 or category-3 applicants. No category-4 applicant is currently under consideration. What I remember from what I read on DIAC website is that after implementation of new priority processing, applications who have been assigned to CO and in their final completion will he halted and preference will be given to new applicants.
> Also, my 2 calss feloows got visa in 9 to 10 months time but that was back in 2009.
> On, myaustralianimmigration.com forum, I read some applicants who got visa in 10 months time.


I am in CAT-3 under new rules. I have been specifically asked about it when CSL introduced, when New Minister had come, removal of CSL, June2010 changeover, But each time, CO has been informing that you don't lie under any criteria scheme, priority processing occurs until allocation of CO (not afterwards), as your application has been waiting of only outstanding security checks by external agency.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aqswdefr said:


> YES! You are certainly right. Even my pakistani/indian acquaintances(12) have got VISA ALL within a year, But they have occupation nominated under ACT or Engineering (2009: Highly Demanding Resource in Aus).
> 
> I know certain accountants (10) from High Risk Countries, ALL their cases have been pending after allocation of CO for more than 15months. WHY???? I don't get any logic.
> 
> Thirdly, Pakistani Students get Study Visa in JUST 30 45 Days (Aus needs Foreign Income). Don't they needed to be verified. Even, two of my fellows, studying there in Perth for the prolonged five years stay. But they had not to wait for any security checking delay. Then how come Only certain immigration applicants, Who doesn't have occupation in highly scarce resource in Aus are taking under security checks. WHY????


for your information when student apply for PR, that application also take almost same time.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> where is it mention on the immi site?
> can anyone tell me about the applicant applied after may09 and got visa in less than 10 months?


I think I read it in FAQ on DIAC website. Try to search the link and paste here if I find it.


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> where is it mention on the immi site?
> can anyone tell me about the applicant applied after may09 and got visa in less than 10 months?


YES! I know him anyway, he has applied 175 CSL in Dec09, from Karachi, Pakistan. He is an Electrical Engineer having more than 8 years experience, got grant in Sept2010. SHOCKED NA?????


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ali_bajwa said:


> I think I read it in FAQ on DIAC website. Try to search the link and paste here if I find it.


just before SMP and new priority announcement, i contacted my case officer and asked for the priority, here is his reply


> Your application is being actively processed - there is no higher
> priority than that.


i am 2231-79(nec specialist) and there is some special transition arrangement for us and there are lot of grants after the new priority system for this occupation. have a look at beupdate.co.uk


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aqswdefr said:


> YES! I know him anyway, he has applied 175 CSL in Dec09, from Karachi, Pakistan. He is an Electrical Engineer having more than 8 years experience, got grant in Sept2010. SHOCKED NA?????


yes shocked and still not believing


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> where is it mention on the immi site?
> can anyone tell me about the applicant applied after may09 and got visa in less than 10 months?


Following is the link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/priority-processing-14-july-2010.pdf

In sixth para of file, it is mentioned that priority will be given to new applicants who are in upper category rather than to those who have been assigned Co and their files were in final stage of completion.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> can anyone tell me about the applicant applied after may09 and got visa in less than 10 months?


my friend from karachi applied 175 in Apr 2009.. network security got grant in Oct 2009.. now in sydney.


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> yes shocked and still not believing


Just try to contact some international consultants in Australia, who are having vast experience than ours, of different occupation applicants from diversified countries. He will certainly clear your mind regarding WHAT ACTUALLY HAPPENING THERE !!!!

For you shafaqat, Although i am not from karachi, you can verify of that Electrical Engineer from two or three consultants in Karachi too, i know he didn't hire any of these, but they quote him as their case.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

read Q-12
updated Nov 2010.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

nadeemzonline said:


> my friend from karachi applied 175 in Apr 2009.. network security got grant in Oct 2009.. now in sydney.


i wanted to know anyone after may 09?


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

There are no. of .net specialist, oracle spc and database adm from india, pakistan, srilanka, bang (ALL High Risk), seen them(conversed few of them) getting visa in 2009 maximum 8-11months time, even in this forum and through consultants too. No security check/ internal checking processing had halted their case!!!!!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aqswdefr said:


> There are no. of .net specialist, oracle spc and database adm from india, pakistan, srilanka, bang (ALL High Risk), seen them(conversed few of them) getting visa in 2009 maximum 8-11months time, even in this forum and through consultants too. No security check/ internal checking processing had halted their case!!!!!


i think we are discussing pak applicants only. quickest was from bangla got approval in a month 
Hope u all are aware that pak, afghan and iran come in very high risk countries(consultant information)


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> read Q-12
> updated Nov 2010.


Check following link

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/gsm-priority-processing-faqs.pdf

Read question # 9


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

hi,

CO appointed today..


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi,
> 
> CO appointed today..


Hi nadeem,
Congrats for the gud news.........You shud get visa very soon now.........Do keep us updated with the rest of the process.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi,
> 
> CO appointed today..


WOW!!!!! You are the one who sent a PLE a few weeks earlier right? Congrats mate!!! Keep up updated on what CO says to you, what he asks you for and when. Every Pakistani here woud like to benchmark their timeline with yours, especially for background checks. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> WOW!!!!! You are the one who sent a PLE a few weeks earlier right? Congrats mate!!! Keep up updated on what CO says to you, what he asks you for and when. Every Pakistani here woud like to benchmark their timeline with yours, especially for background checks. Best of luck!!!!


hi ausimmi,

Today I received email from DIAC stated "_Once your documents assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents._"

simultaneously received email from CO. requested Form 80

Nadeem.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Congratulations Nadeem on getting CO. Keep us posted on any update.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi,
> 
> CO appointed today..


woow thats really a gud news!!.. And All the very best..!!

Keep us updated..

Neo


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

good news...congrats nadeemzonline


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi,
> 
> CO appointed today..



hi,

my online status has been changed to MET excluding my medical, also Evidence of specific work experience shows 'further checking required' is this normal or anything wrong.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi,
> 
> my online status has been changed to MET excluding my medical, also Evidence of specific work experience shows 'further checking required' is this normal or anything wrong.


is there any from 80 in ur online application document list?


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> is there any from 80 in ur online application document list?


it was requested and i have sent.


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

Can some please update if they have applied for Vic sponsorship in end of dec 2010 and have been contacted by Victorian government??

It would be of great help 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

*Good news!!!!Got an email from DIAC asking for PCC & Medicals to be ready*

Hi All,

Today morning I got an email from DIAC saying that...I might get CO allocated in next three months from today, so start getting ready with ur Medicals, PCC, Form 80 & Change in circumstances etc

Luckily I got the passport after getting PCC done today only (what a coincidence )...so will plan for Medicals in Mumbai ASAP....anybody who has done the Medical process can help me out...

I m pretty sure that this news wll get the smile & hope for all the P3 applicants...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!! Much auspicious news that man. Many congrats!!!! Best of luck for future steps also. Keep us all updated on your progress.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi,
> 
> my online status has been changed to MET excluding my medical, also Evidence of specific work experience shows 'further checking required' is this normal or anything wrong.


Hi, I am so anxious like to know something about my expected medical.. form 80 requested by CO on 9th of March and submitted on the same but couldn't get any response so far.. btw how much time usually require to case officer ask for medical after form 80.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

i got an email today from DIAC and i think i've been assigned a case officer. I have no idea what category I am in because my case is a little tricky.

I submitted online application on 3rd March 2011 and got my letter requesting for medical and police checks today (29th March 2011). Got my reply on SA SS on 3rd March 2011 itself before I did my online application.

*speechless*

The funny thing is, I've still not gotten a reply from my PLE (raised twice - once 8th March regarding form 1100 from SA to see if DIAC received it - and a follow up on 21st March regarding the first PLE) and my online documents (although I've uploaded them) still says "required"


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

jewoley said:


> i got an email today from DIAC and i think i've been assigned a case officer. I have no idea what category I am in because my case is a little tricky.
> 
> I submitted online application on 3rd March 2011 and got my letter requesting for medical and police checks today (29th March 2011). Got my reply on SA SS on 3rd March 2011 itself before I did my online application.
> 
> ...


wat is the email asking you to do....r u sure that it only send to u...is it from CO of DIAC?


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

I received an email from adelaide.gsm team6 and was signed off with an officer's name. There were 4 attachments with the email - one was request for doc letter addressed to me and signed off with same officer's name, one was the medical form for permanent entry, one was pcc form and last was request for detailed information. The email subject had my full name and file number. 

Does that mean I've got a CO?


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

jewoley said:


> I received an email from adelaide.gsm team6 and was signed off with an officer's name. There were 4 attachments with the email - one was request for doc letter addressed to me and signed off with same officer's name, one was the medical form for permanent entry, one was pcc form and last was request for detailed information. The email subject had my full name and file number.
> 
> Does that mean I've got a CO?


Yes 
Keep us updated about ur progress!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

jewoley said:


> I received an email from adelaide.gsm team6 and was signed off with an officer's name. There were 4 attachments with the email - one was request for doc letter addressed to me and signed off with same officer's name, one was the medical form for permanent entry, one was pcc form and last was request for detailed information. The email subject had my full name and file number.
> 
> Does that mean I've got a CO?


Yes congrats....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks all! will keep you posted.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi, I am so anxious like to know something about my expected medical.. form 80 requested by CO on 9th of March and submitted on the same but couldn't get any response so far.. btw how much time usually require to case officer ask for medical after form 80.


Hi.. yesterday morning I got job verification call from Australian Embassy. what could be the next on that way....


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi.. yesterday morning I got job verification call from Australian Embassy. what could be the next on that way....


WOW!!!!! Super fast processing!!!!! I am looking forward to my own job verification now. From the time of CO allocation to job verfication - how much time did it take? Two weeks? I am sure other forum members will tell you more about next steps. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi.. yesterday morning I got job verification call from Australian Embassy. what could be the next on that way....


Good, that means they are looking to clear the backlog. 
BTW what was asked and how much time the call took? :clap2:


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Good, that means they are looking to clear the backlog.
> BTW what was asked and how much time the call took? :clap2:


thanks dear what could be done on next stage??
Asked variety of questions relevant to the current job. it took approx 11 minutes.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

nadeemzonline said:


> thanks dear what could be done on next stage??
> Asked variety of questions relevant to the current job. it took approx 11 minutes.


go 4 medicals and pcc and wait for 2 weeks , u will get grant soon :clap2:


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> go 4 medicals and pcc and wait for 2 weeks , u will get grant soon :clap2:


thanks buddy.. hope for the same


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

nadeemzonline said:


> thanks dear what could be done on next stage??
> Asked variety of questions relevant to the current job. it took approx 11 minutes.


plz elobaote abit on the ques asked..?


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

aussieland said:


> plz elobaote abit on the ques asked..?


asked about current job responsibilities, designation, salary, last education, etc.


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

It seems DIAC is clearing their pool.
I got a CO in a week time. Thank you GOD


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

treb94 said:


> It seems DIAC is clearing their pool.
> I got a CO in a week time. Thank you GOD


Congratulation!!! where are you going in oz? I'm originally from Indonesia too.


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

We got our case officer finally!!! It took 9 weeks. I called yesterday and someone said it sent to the wrong co. When I checked my email again, I got email from our case officer and on online tracking, it shows that email was sent on May 3, but we never received it and the online tracking never been updated. The case officer requested Medical and PCC. She didn't ask for form 80 so I guess I don't need to fill up form 80 then.
We're going for medical on June 10. Hope we'll get our visa soon so we can have a short vacation and spend Ramadhan with our big family in Indonesia. 
Good luck everyone who's still waiting.


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

congrats and good luck for you too tian...
I'm going to Adelaide. Glad to hear an Indonesian in this forum....


----------



## ravinder608 (Mar 10, 2012)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi.. yesterday morning I got job verification call from Australian Embassy. what could be the next on that way....


Hi Nadeem, when you say "you got" the job verfication call:

1. do you mean they called 'you' or your employer - supervisor or HR?
2. In any case, what were the questions?


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ravinder608 said:


> Hi Nadeem, when you say "you got" the job verfication call:
> 
> 1. do you mean they called 'you' or your employer - supervisor or HR?
> 2. In any case, what were the questions?


Hi ravinder,

1.) they called office UAN and asked to the receptionist for me.
2.) I don't remember now but I have disscussed in my earlier replies in this thread.

hope this help.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

ausimmi said:


> This is a thread for priority 2 appicants to share their timelines. I myself am a priority 3 applicant but the reason for starting this thread is that our timelines are dependent on the priority 2 timeline so we would also like to get information about priority 2. So please everyone, keep us updated. Many thanks!!!!


My timeline is as follows

IELTS: 17/02/11, VETASSESS: 06/07/11, VETASSESS +ve: 10/11/11, ACT SS Applied: 08/12/11, ACT SS +ve: 22/02/12, 176 Applied: 05/03/12, PCC: 19/03/12, CO Assigned:29/03/2012, Medicals: 07/4/12, 176 Grant: ???


----------

